# Symptoms you are NOT pregnant



## Hadya (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi everyone

People always talk about early pregnancy symptoms. But are there symptoms out there that would mean you are probably not pregnant? I think since pregnancy symptoms are so similar to PMS, it may be easier to just look for non-pregnancy symptoms lol. 

For example, I noticed that my libido this month has continued to be high after ovulation finished. This is normal for me, because I have a high libido in general. But I always assumed that if you are pregnant, then your body would probably be very busy with implantation, and you wouldn't be feeling much in terms of a libido right? I know that pregnant women usually have a very active libido, but I think this happens later, maybe after a miss period or something, but definitely not in the tww right? Anyway, are there other non-pregnancy signs out there? I honestly think the tww is a killer and it's best to just figure out early that you are not pregnant so you can stop the worrying and just look forward to the next month!


----------



## SecondtimeMama (Jun 15, 2015)

If only. May your TWW end with a clear yes or no. My TWW for this pregnancy ended up being a three week wait because I ovulated late.


----------

